# New environment adjustment?



## scuseme (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello, and thanks in advance for your advice.

I just got a Redfoot tortoise today as a Christmas gift for my son. Of course, mom will end up being the major caretaker...  Good thing I think he's beautiful and am looking forward to caring for him for a long time.

So, we just adopted him (her? I think it's too young to tell) today and after putting him into his new environment, he crawled around for a bit ate a leaf of lettuce, crawled into his water bowl and went to sleep. He has been in his water bowl ever since--about six hours now. I know Redfoots like a humid atmosphere, but isn't this strange? I read that they like to go into their water source, but I didn't think that they stayed in there for that long. It seems like he is comfortable, he has woken up and moved around a few times, but he just settles right back down and goes to sleep. Is this normal for a tortoise adjusting to a new environment? I read that sometimes they don't eat or do much after being transferred, but I am worried about him sitting in the water for so long.

Thanks for any help or info you can provide.


----------



## scuseme (Dec 24, 2010)

The therm says 85. Should be ok, right? I have a hide place for him at the other end of the enclosure which is away from the heat lamp. I read that if he's too hot he'll go into the cooler area and get under cover. I thought he might be in there because he wants to be cool, but the water feels really warm.



finleafeater said:


> This could be because he's too hot or too dry. Whats the temp of your enclosure?



The therm says 85. Should be ok, right? I have a hide place for him at the other end of the enclosure which is away from the heat lamp. I read that if he's too hot he'll go into the cooler area and get under cover. I thought he might be in there because he wants to be cool, but the water feels really warm.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 25, 2010)

Its adjusting so I wouldn't worry too much if it's acting a little "weird". If in a week it's still doing this, then it may indicate something but from my perspective its living in a whole new world and is still figuring out what it likes. 

Is the heat lamp directly over the water dish? What's the humidity in the enclosure? I shoot for between 60 and 80% in the enclosure (don't let it drop below 60 that's my absolute minimum. I try to keep it as close to 70 or 80 as I can) and about 80-90% in the humid hide.


----------



## scuseme (Dec 25, 2010)

finleafeater said:


> I think it might be that he was too dry when you got him. Speaking of.. where did you get him?
> I dont keep redfoots, but Im the only one up this late  Someone will be on in the morning to help you out.
> Redfoots like a super humid environment, think steamy rainforest. . What does your set up look like? what kind of substrate are you using?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I am staying up doing Christmas stuff, and not really tired. 

I got him from PetCo. He seemed fine when we picked him up today--very alert and active.

I was able to lure him out of the water just now with a small piece of mango (I think I have figured out what his favorite special treat will be!). He ate the mango, ate another piece of salad green, and a small piece of parsley, then he went right back into the water. 

We have him in a 40 gallon aquarium. I keep reading that "turtle tables"
are the best, but we can't have an open, low-walled enclosure with our cat and dog around. I also thought that an aquarium type enclosure might make it more humid for him. We are using Cypress Mulch.

Other than the fact that he is still in the water, he really seems fine... 




PeanutbuttER said:


> Its adjusting so I wouldn't worry too much if it's acting a little "weird". If in a week it's still doing this, then it may indicate something but from my perspective its living in a whole new world and is still figuring out what it likes.
> 
> Is the heat lamp directly over the water dish? What's the humidity in the enclosure? I shoot for between 60 and 80% in the enclosure (don't let it drop below 60 that's my absolute minimum. I try to keep it as close to 70 or 80 as I can) and about 80-90% in the humid hide.



I was really feeling like he's adjusting and the water seems comfortable or something. 

Yes, the heat lamp is right over the area where the water is. Do you think I should move it? I have his food dish on the other side, I didn't think it was wise to "cook" his food and I thought the water area should be warmer than the dry area. 

I dont have a humidity gauge, just a thermometer. Guess that's one more thing I should put on the list... 

BTW, he was in a tank with two Russian tortoises at PetCo. He was not in the water, he was crawling around when we got him. I don't think the environment was especially humid. The sales person did not tell us he needed different conditions than the Russians. I did some research when I got him home and found his needs are quite a bit different. Maybe he was in need of moisture? I read that misting him once a day should be enough for humidity, does he need more?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 25, 2010)

Once a day may or may not cut it. Shoot for a bit more often if possible and keep the humidity up. I got a digital hygrometer w/ thermometer for less than 10 at Walmart that I'm really happy with. It also fives me the 24 hr highs and lows of both temp and humidity.

That is exactly the way my RF was being kept at petsmart when I first got her. She was dry and pyramiding but also her entire plastron was rotted because she spent all day in the water. If after a week yours is still spending all day in the water then I'd say start to worry about it since it can lead to health problems. My thought is that she's sitting in the water either to warm up because of the heat lamp or to soak up some water cause she's dehydrated, but is also possible she just likes it there.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah i think it might be just weird behavior, especially with a heat lamp over the water dish, when ever i did that mine seem to soak a lot more. You can also raise the humidity using soil substrate and make it moist and deep like 6 inches. Plants also hold humidty well. and you can maybe even build a misting system. I built one using one of those insect sprayers ( the kind for pesticide spray) of course i only put water in it. Then i bought new hose so it was longer (from the floor to top of enclosure) then i split it, put two sprinkler misters on the ends and aimed them. I put a timer valve on the hose, then every morning i pump the 1.5 gallon sprayer, and the timer will open 3 times a day. I used this for my chameleons, but it would work for forest type species or box turtles.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2010)

Because he was in the same enclosure as Russian tortoises, your first order of business will be to take the tortoise to a vet and get de-worming medication. 

If I have a sick box turtle they sit in the water all the time. I'm not saying your tortoise is sick, but this might be an indicator of a parasite load.

Oh...and...

Welcome to the forum!! You're going to find loads of info here on how to feed and care for your new tortoise, and we're glad you're here!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 25, 2010)

Welcome!

Odd behaviors the first couple days are pretty common. It will take the two of you several days to get into the swing of things. 

I've started a website that may have stuff of interest to you- http://www.tortoiselibrary.com (or the link in my sig.) It has diet and housing ideas, natural history stuff (like the bit that moat of the Red-foots in the wild are not in the rain forest), and so forth. You might enjoy it. (I'm promoting the begeebers out of it to try to boost hits to encourage me to keep working on it!  )


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 25, 2010)

Welcome to TFO  Congrats on the new family member! I don't keep them either but I hear they have a fun personality! 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## scuseme (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments and advice. I really appreciate it!

Yvonne, I will find a vet next week. I read that parasites are common when they live in a shared environment with other breeds. Do you know if there are any symptoms I should look for?

PeanutbuttER, I am worried about his plastron. I saw pictures on another site of a tortoise with serious fungus all over his plastron and it looked so bad. Do you have any idea how much soaking would be too much and cause plastron problems? He has a little bit of pyramiding, I think, but it doesn't seem too bad. His bumps are pretty small, and I think his shell is ok. No more pellet food for him though! I am going to take the best care of him I can--only fresh, healthy, varied foods.

He seems a bit happier today. We took him out and let him explore outside the cage today. He was very active and curious. As soon as I put him back in, he went straight for the fresh greens I had just put in and chowed down. I couldn't believe how quickly he ate! 

As soon as he was done eating, though, he went right back in his water and is still there... <sigh>



Madkins007 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Odd behaviors the first couple days are pretty common. It will take the two of you several days to get into the swing of things.
> 
> I've started a website that may have stuff of interest to you- http://www.tortoiselibrary.com (or the link in my sig.) It has diet and housing ideas, natural history stuff (like the bit that moat of the Red-foots in the wild are not in the rain forest), and so forth. You might enjoy it. (I'm promoting the begeebers out of it to try to boost hits to encourage me to keep working on it!  )



What a great site! Thanks for the link. I love your section on housing you have given me some great ideas.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 25, 2010)

You know it's causing problems when he/she starts to show shell rot. Other than that, it just depends on what your local environment is like so there's no hard and fast rule as to how much is too much. Personally, in a week or two I think you'll see that he/she's not sitting in the water as much. If you're concerned, then I'd recommend moving either the heat lamp or the water so that they're vertical to one another. That way you the tort won't soak while it's trying to bask and won't bask while it's trying to soak. 

Yours looks slightly pyramided. Not enough so to affect health in anyway. Mine that I got from petsmart is a bit more pyramided and she's healthy as can be right now.


----------



## scuseme (Dec 25, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> You know it's causing problems when he/she starts to show shell rot. Other than that, it just depends on what your local environment is like so there's no hard and fast rule as to how much is too much. Personally, in a week or two I think you'll see that he/she's not sitting in the water as much. If you're concerned, then I'd recommend moving either the heat lamp or the water so that they're vertical to one another. That way you the tort won't soak while it's trying to bask and won't bask while it's trying to soak.
> 
> Yours looks slightly pyramided. Not enough so to affect health in anyway. Mine that I got from petsmart is a bit more pyramided and she's healthy as can be right now.



Thanks PeanutbuttER!

He does seem much happier today. He ate a good amount of salad greens, some parsley, and some carrot tops (not carrots, just greens from my garden). I also gave him a cut up grape--which he obviously LOVED.

We took him out of the enclosure and let him crawl around the floor for about an hour. He was very active and inquisitive. He has also moved around his tank a bit more today. He made a some circles around the cage and hung out in his hide for a bit. But now he's back in his water... I'll do as you suggest and try moving the heat lamp a bit away from the water. 

Yeah, I thought he was a little bit pyramided, but I am glad you think it's not too bad. There are only a few areas that are substantially raised, the rest is pretty smooth and even. Well, I am sure I can stop it from here and make him healthier and happier for the rest of his (hopefully) long life!


----------



## jackrat (Dec 25, 2010)

What is the temp in his hide? It should be in the mid 80's.Warm and humid in the hide.Long fibered sphagnum moss is a good substrate for the hide. A good place to start is turtletary.com.He has been a successful breeder for a number of years,and it's hard to argue with success.He has a good,simple caresheet that I have followed with great results.It's not a good idea to let him crawl around on the floor,though,for a number of reasons.Enjoy your new friend-there's nothing like redfoots.


----------



## scuseme (Dec 26, 2010)

Got a humidity gauge and a new hide along with a mister system today. 

The humidity was 50% before I put the mister in. I misted for a few minutes and it quickly went up to 80%. My tortoise immediately climbed out of the water and went to his food dish (I had just put some fresh parsley and some dandelion greens in there too). He is now hanging out half in and half out of his hide. I think the lack of humidity may have been affecting him! 

So I'll do a better job of maintaining the heat/humidity balance and keep everyone posted. It's now 85 degrees, and about 77% humidity. Thanks again for all the tips!


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 26, 2010)

He sounds like he landed in a great home! Thank goodness you did research on him and did not listen to the advice the store gave you. Congratulations on your new pet


----------

